# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  بالا نیامدن شیرپوینت در ویندوز 7 (کمک فوری)

## marzieh9966

با سلام

من شیرپوینت 2010 را در ویندوز7 با موفقیت نصب کردم ولی متاسفانه بعد ار finish نهایی صفحه ای که وا میشه هیچی رو لود نمی کنه! در واقع یوزر و پسوورد برای لاگین شدن رو ازم نمی پرسه! اولش فک می کردم شاید مشکل از فایروال و اینجور چیزا باشه ولی اینا نبود. ممنون می شم اگه راه حلی به ذهنتون می رسه منو در جریان قرار بدین. 

دو تا عکس هم در ادامه گذاشتم که یکیش در حین کار Config ست و دیگری هم پایان کار موفقیت آمیزه. ولی مشکل همینطور که گفتم بعد از این مرحله ست که صفحه ای load نمیشه.

Capture1.PNG
Capture2.PNG

----------


## ali_khodayar

. ظاهرا نصب با موفقیت انجام شده. شما هنگام نصب یک پورت را معرفی کرده اید. در اکسپلورر  به اینصورت انجام دهید
http:// computer name: port number

----------


## BandeKHoda

ببین از منوی استارت میتونی SharePoint 2013 Central Administration رو اجرا کنی؟
اگه جواب نداد باید سرویس ها و IIS رو چک کنی

چرا ویندوز 7؟؟ روی یه VM ویندوز سرور نصب میکردی خیلی بهتر بود

----------

